# rooster/hen



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

i have no idea what this is i seen a couple of silkie mix hens and father was a banna something they all had crazy feathers but i dont know if it is a hen or roster its about 6 months.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm thinking hen. Quite a lot of silkie owners on here so you will get more feedback yet soon.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you have a less blurry pic ? Maybe a side view. If I had to guess based on this pic and knowing its 6 mo old, I'd say pullet.


----------



## Chicken_gal (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't have any Silkies .But looks like she's a hen.


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

here are more pics


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

I would say Hen too based on the shape of the tail feathers and wattles. You would probably have heard crowing by 6 months. She is pretty!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I vote hen.


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

thanks lissa you others what ever


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi my vote is also hen. And yes if it was a rooster it would have crowed by now. I have silkies and all my cockerels crowed by 4 months.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Those hackle feathers are suspicious to me. They may be throwing me off because they stand out in color (doesn't take much to throw me off ). Check the legs and see about spurs. That's the best way to know for sure at that age.


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

she layed her first egg


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh yay! I guess it's safe to say she's a hen. Lol


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

yes it's so little


----------

